# Knötchenkrankheit ?



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen , 
habe gestern beim Füttern merkwürdige Knorpelartige Knötchen an den Rücken / Schwanzflossen an verschiedenen Kois festgestellt .
Bin sehr besorgt und wüsste gerne ob es sich um die Knötchenkrankheit handelt ? 
Die Knötchen sind Knorpelartig und fest wenn man auf ihnen drückt . 
Die Fische zeigen aber keinerlei Fressunlust , sind noch sehr rege unterwegs .
Zur Zeit haben es die Fische nur an den Schwanzflossen oder Rückenflossen .
Es sind schon mehrere Tiere davon befallen . 
Zeige Euch mal 2 Fotos . Hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Calimero, 

tut mir leid, ich kann nicht weiter helfen. 
Sind gute Bilder, die würde ich mal einem Fischdoc mailen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Rainer , 
schade habe mir schon sowas gedacht  :cry:  Kennst du einen Fischdoc dem man die Bilder mal mailen kann ? 
Habe unsere Tierärztin schon mal gefragt , aber die kennt keinen der sich mit Fischkunde auskennt  .


Könnten es vielleicht auch Karpfenpocken sein ? Ich habe im Internet was rumgegoogelt und ähnlichkeiteten zwichen den Symptomen gesehen .

Habe vorgestern Nachmittag und gestern morgen mal einen Wassertest gemacht um schon mal die Ursache zu suchen .

Die Tests sind m.E alle in Ordnung : 
PH = 7,5 
GH = 6
KH = 3
No² = Nicht Nachweisbar 
No³ = 12,5 mg/l
O² = 5 mg/l
NH³+4 = 0 mg/l 
Wassertemperatur 18 Grad um 9 Uhr 

Ich weis auch nicht woran es noch liegen könnte ? Wäre für jeden Tipp dankbar 

Grüße Calimero


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2005)

Hallo, 

der O²-Gehalt ist mit etwa 55% sehr niedrig und wird um 5 Uhr morgens sicher weit unter 50% liegen. Hier könnte u. U. die Ursache liegen. 
Sonst sind es normale Werte. 

Zu deinen Bildern fällt mir noch die Seite von Paul ein. Wenn nur ein Fisch betroffen wäre könnte das passen. 
Sieh dir mal die Bilder an und vergleiche selbst: 
http://www.paulskoiseite.de/koiop.shtml


Allserdings schreibst du, dass mehrere Fische von diesen Wucherungen betroffen sind, und so könnte es sich doch um Karpfenpocken handeln. Eventuell durch die permanent, nächtliche O²-Unterversorgung ausgelöst.  

Hier noch eine Adresse von einem wirklich guten Fischdoc: bernhard.feneis@tgd-bayern.de

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die O²-Werte deutlich verbessern, die  Wucherungen beobachten und wenn sich keine Besserung einstellt, die Bilder dem Fischdoc zukommen lassen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2005)

noch was vergessen: 

*Miß den O²-Gehalt mal morgen Früh um 6 Uhr. *

Trage in deinem "Profil" bitte den Wohnort ein und stell`wenn möglich ein Bild vom Teich in dein "Album". Kann immer wieder hilfreich sein.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2005)

Moin Calimero!


Haste mal ein Foto, wo der Fisch im Ganzen zu sehen ist?

Einer meiner Koi hatte die gleichen Wucherungen. Da waren es Karpfenpocken. Hab ihn ins Quarantänebecken gepackt und die Temperatur auf knappe 31 Grad erhöht. Viel Sauerstoffzufuhr ist dann nötig. Die Temperatur habe ich aber nur kurz gehalten und bin dann runter auf 27 Grad. Dazu habe eine 0,5%ige Salzlösung aus dem Salz vom Toten Meer gemacht. Nach 14 Tagen habe ich den Fisch nach einer Anpassung der Temperaturen wieder umgesetzt. Die Pocken waren verschwunden und kamen auch nicht wieder.

Wenn Du zu 100% sicher sein willst, muß der Tierarzt ran.

Sind die Wasserparameter, insbesondere die Temperatur, starken Schwankungen ausgesetzt?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Raintanner

die O² Werte sind schon zu niedrig , da stimme ich dir zu , aber wie bekomme ich sie denn mit " Natürlichen Hilfsmittel " wieder hoch ? 
Ich habe viele Pflanzen im Teich und zusätzlich einen Sauerstoffkompressor Tag und Nacht laufen der 3000 Liter die Stunde in den Teich bläßt .
Wie bekomme ich die O² WErte denn noch hoch ? 

Im Sommer sind die O² Werte halt stark schwankend wegen den Temperaturschwankungen , die in meinem Teich bis ca 10 Grad Unterschied ausmachen   
Wenn die sonne arg knallt , dann beschatte ich den Teich die Hälfte mit einem Schirm . 

Ach neuerdings habe ich auch immer mehr werdende Fadenalgen , die ich momentan manuell abernte , und glasklares Wasser . 
 

Werde mal schaun wie das mit dem Album funkt. dann setze ich mal ein Pic ein .


@ Jens , 
danke für die Tipps , werde es mal versuchen auf jeden Fall , denn das ist der einzigste Strohhalm den man hat gegen Pocken . Ein Foto vom Ganzen Fisch habe ich leider nicht , dachte das die Flecken wichtig wären und habe mir einen abgemüht um diese gut zu fotografieren .
Muss ich den Fisch 14 Tage lang zur Temperierung draußen lassen ? Oder reicht das wenn ich es mit 2 Tagen versuche ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

So hier bin ich nochmal , bekomme das mit dem Album nicht hin , egal lade die Pics vom Teich dann mal so hoch .

So sah er im April noch aus  :? 






Das ist er nun bei Regen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Der Pflanzenfilter 






Ich hoffe das ihr Euch nun was unter meinem Teich vorstellen könnt ?


----------

